# Truvativ Rouleur Carbon Compact Crankset



## TwoWheelinTim (Apr 6, 2003)

I saw no reviews on this product in the drivetrain reviews. Does anybody have any input as to the quality and reliability of this crankset. I'm building up a bike and am starting on the drivetrain. I like the external BB bearing idea. I saw the Race Face version at sea otter last year and think it's pretty innovative. I know others running external BB bearing set ups and they like it. Thanks.

Tim


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

No first hand experience, but I'm planning on using the Rouleur Compact GXP crankset on my girlfriends new Gunnar Roadie in the alloy version. I've read that it's actually stiffer than the carbon one, and 10 or so grams lighter. Not to mention cheaper. It looks like a great crank either way and I've heard several people say they like them. I really like that they went with a 36t instead of 34t inner ring, should shift more like a traditional double with the standard jump between big and little rings.


----------



## Monty Dog (Apr 8, 2004)

I tried fitting the Rouleur Compact GXP to my new ti cross frame but found that the chainstays were too wide and so interfered with the rings - my fault, it was due to the massive tyre clearance I spec'd on my custom frame, so I've ended up fitting the triple instead. Impressions are that it is very stiff and bearings nice and smooth. Easy to install and doesn't have the horrible pinch bolt on the non-drive crank. I'd read in a review somewhere about the polished finish on the chainrings / spider not lasting too well, but no sign of any problems yet -perhaps it was a problem with the first batch?


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

I've got them and I'm happy with them, the shifting is good, they're plenty stiff and smooth and the great looks are holding.  Some people find that the bearings tend to come loose, but that seems mostly to be due to badly faced BB's. Those issues are seen in other cranks with external bearings as well. Installed on a properly faced BB these babies will spin and keep spinning.


----------



## kevinmcdade (Jan 26, 2005)

I got mine today and love them!!!


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

*Have Them*

It is a great crankset, looks cool and really stiff. I have the cranks for about 4,000 miles and no problem with the BB. However, the chain rings are not good quality. The chain rings are stamped as opposed to be milled and as a result, are not very durable. After just 4,000 miles, I had to replace the chainrings. Bought very high quality FSA rings that are milled.


----------



## Sascha Roszak (Aug 19, 2006)

These cranks work well but the chainring & spider finish sucks big time. The coating peels off after a few short rides & the spider bubbled & blistered after I spilt a couple of drops of energy drink on them. If Truvative could solve the problem with durability of the product's finish I would recomend them, other wise I feel cheated & ripped off.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

Sascha Roszak said:


> These cranks work well but the chainring & spider finish sucks big time. The coating peels off after a few short rides & the spider bubbled & blistered after I spilt a couple of drops of energy drink on them. If Truvative could solve the problem with durability of the product's finish I would recomend them, other wise I feel cheated & ripped off.


Sounds like a warranty case to me. Either that or you're drinking battery acid for an energy drink. :wink:


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

rogger said:


> Sounds like a warranty case to me. Either that or you're drinking battery acid for an energy drink. :wink:



well quote me if im wrong but it seems that the finish of the chain rings are chromed out. Chrome is notorius for peeling. I kind of wish the finish was the dull matte finish we see conventionally. 

spider finish?


----------



## Scuzzo (Jul 21, 2006)

i got one its really stiff. really helps with climbs. no slop. much better than my 9sp ultegra or 8sp record.. but the record is plenty stiff. the carbon looks really sweet to.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

Sascha Roszak said:


> These cranks work well but the chainring & spider finish sucks big time. The coating peels off after a few short rides & the spider bubbled & blistered after I spilt a couple of drops of energy drink on them. If Truvative could solve the problem with durability of the product's finish I would recomend them, other wise I feel cheated & ripped off.


I've seen a few Bontrager cranks (made by Truvative I've heard) with the same problem. A little sweat or road salt and they look like they have been hit with acid! Not pretty. I have heard that Trek is warrantying the cranks.


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

*Correct*

The Bontrager cranks are made by TruVativ. That's what I have (for some reason when I bought it, the Bontrager branded crank was $50 cheaper than the Truvativ even though both were identical).


----------



## kali (Jul 8, 2007)

what front derailleur can be used with this crankset ?
Anyone ?

for 9 speed if it makes a difference...


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info..*

FDs should match the brand and speed of the shifters being used and of course a double FD is used with a double and a triple with a triple. The crank brand makes no difference.

If you've got shimano 9 speed, then you need a shimano 9 speed double FD for any double crank.


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

Update - I stopped using this crankset about a year ago because the BB was shot (rode with the crank arm loose and did not notice) and was too impatient to mail order another one. No local shop had the Truvativv BB in stock. So I bought a Shimano compact last year.

Fast forward to about 3 weeks ago when I popped the pinchbolt on my Shimano crank arm and cannot get the bolt out. Luckily, I still had the crank and in the interim year, the Truvativ Rouleur carbon is basically now the Sram Force carbon crank and Sram uses the same BB as Truvativ did, which is more readily available. I replaced the BB with a new Sram and the set up is once again working perfectly.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

The chrome peels off the spider too... I'm considering sanding and powdercoating it. I did have to replace the chainrings, all in all I can not recommend this crank...

Mine isn't the compact.


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

I have the Sram Rival crankset with the same Giga X Pipe bottom bracket. The left crank arm was offset from the centerline of the frame by 3mm more than the drive side. And one of the bottom bracket cups started feeling like a pepper grinder after about 500 miles. Whether mine was a fluke or not I don't know, but I can not recommend their cranksets.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

*truvativ elita issues*

i have a compact truvatic elita. install was easy and i was very pleased. after the first ride i checked teh cups and bolt for proper torque.

200 miles later the left crank arm was very wobbly.cranked the bolt down pretty tight. went 2 miles and had to re-tighten. went 2 miles and had to ret-ighten.

emailed sram and found out this is a common problem. the interface is a tapered spleen, and if the bolt loosens it sheers the interface of the crank arm beyond repair. he said after you ride the first time you should re-torque. which i did. he said i could warranty it through any shop, but i purchased mine through a shop on ebay. i will have to see where this takes me.

all in all, if i get a warranty i will be happy. however i doubt i will completely trust the thing. it is just frustrating to have that happen.


----------



## Wolfman (Jun 15, 2005)

*Good value crank*

I have the compacts on my ride right now... no problems after getting them sorted out.

I did have an early '06 53/39 set that had chronic left crank arm loosening and spider finish peeling (liked the idea of the cranks, but their first try was a dog...). I sent it back to them via a local Truvative-repping shop, and they sent me back a brand new compact.

Love this crank and the gearing, but I will agree with others that the rings are only B grade. Just use a little blue Loctite on the left crank arm bolt and let it cure for 24 hours before you ride, and you should be fine.


----------

